# Quelltext Gesucht zu Lichtbrechung



## Smiley (29. Mrz 2005)

Also ich darf für meine Abschlussarbeit ein Applet schreiben das die Lichtbrechung Grafisch widergibt.
Das Problem ist das ich seit  4 1/2 Monaten Java habe und da gar nix kapiere - Schulwechselbedingt habe ich Java.
Auf der vorherigen Schule habe ich nur C gelernt.

Habe zwar gegoogled aber Stoße immer nur auf ein Prog aber kein Plan wie ich da an den Quelltext rannkomme.
Hat da vielleicht jemand sowas inpetto oder ne weiß ne Seite wo ich mir einen Quelltext kopieren kann?

Danke schon mal


----------



## DP (29. Mrz 2005)

hmmm... seit 4,5 monaten java und nichts verstanden?! schon etwas krass... imho wirste ohne eigenen conde nicht sonderlicht wit kommen...


----------



## guenni81 (30. Mrz 2005)

Hui,
wenn ich dran denke, wir haben Java Grundlagen AWT/Swing/Applets innerhalb von 2 Monaten reingeprügelt bekommen. Hier vielleicht noch was das hier helfen könnte. http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/


----------



## niemand (30. Mrz 2005)

Dazu noch javabuch.de, in beiden Büchern die Swing-/Grafiksachen durcharbeiten (dauert, wenn man sich intensiv damit beschäftigt, nur ein bis zwei Tage) und schon solltest du in der Lage sein, die Aufgabe zu lösen.

cu


----------

